# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Very disturbing dream - what does it mean?

## Dreamsah909

Hi
Today, I had a really dream and I was wondering what it meant because it is not often that I remember my dreams so well, but when I do something always crops up from them in the future. To set the tone, I couldnt sleep because of hayfever bugging me and was really annoyed because of it, and my sleeping pattern was all over the place because of taking naps throughout the day and not sleeping till 5am. I also have an exam at university today, and had to get up in good time to look over notes and prepare then get ready.

*In my dream,* I woke up in my room in my halls of residence, everything was normal and my alarm didnt wake me up, it was a natural wake up. I then check my phone and the phone says 2:03.

At this point I start panicing, and it seemed so real that I had full conciousness of it all happening, and thoughts going through my mind like "sh*t! it cant be, why didnt the alarm go off!?", I then start thinking about having to retake my exams in september and how bad that would be, and how much of an annoyance.

Looking around the room, everything seemed pretty much NORMAL and nothing really caught my eye as out of the ordinary. I sat down on the char in my room and decided to log into my PC to check the time incase my phone had messed up. Upon logging in, I didnt trust the clock in the bottom right hand corner because it said the date as 21st rather than todays date 20th, so I went onto Firefox, Google and typed in "todays date" (or something similar i cant remember that clearly). Google threw up its own result at the top in the format you'd usually expect, and it confirmed 2:07am Thursday.

Then I started to really crap it, thinking "ffs how the hell did i sleep that long!?" "now my sleeping pattern is totally screwed". I know my flatmate is usually up till quite late and has finished exams so I went to quickly leave the room to find him and tell him I missed my exam and that I hvae no idea how I could have slept so long.

Upon rushing to leave my room, I went to grab a pair of jeans from the corner of my room (where i normally throw them off to go to bed). I normally only really buy and really like this one particular brand of jeans and when i picked the jeans up I remember being seriously confused, I lifted them up in front of my face and I was thinking "these are NOT my jeans, wtf!?" "whos are these? has someone been here?" they are a lighter kind, faded light blue worn style jeans and with a big white logo on the back where my other ones which were KIND of similar have a big yellow logo and are much darker almost indigo in colour.

Really confused I just left the jeans and went to leave, but caught my eye in the mirror, thought to myself, I'm just going to triple check the time/date this CANT be right... On going back to triple check just before leaving I looked into the mirror on my wardrobe at myself, saying, "how the f did i manage to sleep that long!?". THEN i noticed that I didn't look completely the same, certain features were much sharper,pointyer slightly, rounded and more chisled in others very very subtly and it looked very very like me but the more I looked I could actually tell that it wasnt me. and I remember thinking "wtf... this is messed up" "what the hell is going on!?" "this HAS to be a dream".. I leaned in to look at my face closer and the face in the mirrors eyes turned electric blue (where i have dark eyes) and smiled with a really evil grin.. i was repeating "this has to definitely be a dream" whilst leaning in, in my head saying "whaaaa...?" out loud and stuff.

When the person in the mirror smiled with the evil smile, I got a feeling as if it was smiling as if to say "haha.. you got tricked, but you discovered me" and that it enjoyed messing me about.

After the smile I was really scared, and that fear woke me up, very disturbed. Indeed I checked the time and it was 10am, the same day, thank god!

During the entire thing I was REALLY confused, a bit worried and couldnt believe what had happened. It was very realistic and remembered pretty much every detail and feeling from the dream which is really rare as a lot of the time I'd remember the dream but not so much being able to think about things and the feelings I had. 

Any ideas as to what this could mean?

I've never used a forum like thisbefore and cant find any relevant information online which relates specifically to my experiences.

I thought I should sign up cause from time to time I get really weird dreams which relate to real life, and something in them sometimes crops up in the future.



Thank you for your time!

----------


## Fearcraft

You're going to die.

----------


## dutchraptor

I had a false awakening a few days ago too. Not that they mean anything, I think the brain creates them on purpose to watch us stress out.

----------

